# The remains of 21 German soldiers discovered untouched in France



## syscom3 (Oct 29, 2011)

I saw this today, posted in another forum.

Pocket Books and Prayer Beads: WWI Grave Find Tells Story Germans Want To Forget - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you. Great find. Time capsule.

MM


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2011)

Seems to be a bitter sweet find. Everyone involved in the find is excited and hopeful but the soldiers homeland doesn't seem to want them back or could care less. I may have misinterpreted what I read but that's what I got from it. It seems sad. Thank you for posting Syscom.


----------



## TheMustangRider (Oct 29, 2011)

Amazing find, truly a time capsule.
I hope the descendants of those German soldiers come forward and reclaim their bodies to give them a burial worthy of their immense sacrifice.
May their souls rest in peace.


----------



## A4K (Oct 30, 2011)

Great find mate, thanks for posting!

I also hope the relatives come forward, mean souls if not, whatever their feelings towards the war itself.

Also a shame it will be completely built over (if I understood right), seems to be human nature to bury the past as quickly as possible.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2011)

"... but the soldiers homeland doesn't seem to want them back or could care less. I may have misinterpreted what I read but that's what I got from it. It seems sad."

It _is_ sad. But it also speaks to how German society as a whole has been re-shaped by losing two world wars. Two - three generations of German manhood. Britain and France have been traumatized the same way (loss of generations) but having emerged on the winning side - patriotism has been allowed, thus keeping history alive. (Just think History TV channels ).

MM


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty interesting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, glad they were found. 

I hope that in the end they are repatriated or at least recognized in their home land. They deserve it. They were soldiers who were fighting for their country.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 30, 2011)

Syscom, very interesting find, never realized that there was so much remaining from WWI, thank you


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2011)

"... never realized that there was so much remaining from WWI, thank you..."

Mike, much of that war was fought underground .... mining. Often carved into chalk. The Germans had entire hospital surgeries carved into chalk IIRC.

Effort at that scale just doesn't disappear when usage stops. They'll be making discoveries for decades.

MM


----------



## mikewint (Oct 30, 2011)

Michael, so very correct, just never thought of it in those terms as europe is so populated. The Chu-Chi complex in Vietnam is a big tourist stop now-a-days so it make a lot of sense


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing sys.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2011)

"... The Chu-Chi complex in Vietnam is a big tourist stop now-a-days so it make a lot of sense"

Exactly. 

MM


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting find....


----------



## Readie (Oct 31, 2011)

The French still care enough to thoughtfully exhume WW1 remains and share it with the world without making any political points.
I wonder how many more such finds are waiting in the WW1 Western Front?
Cheers
John


----------



## tyrodtom (Oct 31, 2011)

A family that loses males in two successive generations may not even exist as a family name any more. That would have to make it pretty difficult to try to trace some of these men to modern decendants.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2011)

French tunnel etchings a haunting reminder of Canada's war veterans

MM


----------



## mikewint (Nov 8, 2011)

Michael, that is very cool, the ghosts of times long past. There is an old government TNT and ammunition manufacturing plant just outside Joliet dating from WWII. The shells were stored in specially constructed bunkers outside the plant. The area has been returned to the state and is now a prairie restoration area. About twice a year I volunteer to work there and we take plants in and out the old bunkers. the interior walls contain the same types of graffiti. Names, dates, units, even some "Kilroy was here" drawings.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2011)

MM


----------

